# Extreme Performance Probleme



## thethinker (23. April 2009)

Hi,

ich habe ein schweres Performance Problem in Wow, das maximale sind 30 FPS (auf höchsten Einstellungen) und 60 FPS (auf niedrigsten Einstellungen)

Die Addons und den WTF Ordner habe ich auch schon gelöscht, hat nichts gebracht. Das ganze Tritt seit Patch 3.1 auf.

Weiß einer was da los ist? Ist ein Framelimiter an? Habe nämlich keinen gefunden.

System:
Intel Core2Duo E8400
ATI Radeon HD-4870 1GB
4GB RAM
DFI LanParty DK-T2RS

Vorher lief alles perfekt, 100-200 FPS, null ruckler.

mfG


----------



## KillaTosh (23. April 2009)

hab das selbe problem.


----------



## thethinker (23. April 2009)

Gut, ich bin nicht der einzige


----------



## mccord (23. April 2009)

wenn vsync an ist werden die fps auf die wiederholfrequenz deines monitors limitiert (bei lcds meist 60hz->60fps)


----------



## Argail (23. April 2009)

Lol...das sind deine Probleme ? Zwischen 30 fps bei High-Details und 60 bei Niedrigen ?

Bei einem 25er Raid habe ich VORM Patch bei High-Details 2 fps und Niedrig so 5-10 Maximum...

Dabei raide ich mittlerweile auch ohne Add-Ons ;-/


----------



## thethinker (23. April 2009)

@Mccord

VSync ist bei mir Grundsätzlich nicht an.


@Argail

Ist nicht mein Problem, kauf Dir ein neues System


----------



## Rezzer (23. April 2009)

seit dem patch is iwie alles komisch

1. Weniger Titan und Große Saronit vorkommen in 1k

2. Lags und volle ini server


----------



## Xyester (23. April 2009)

Sei froh das nur nur ne niederige FPS hast... ich hab seit neuem mit Disconnects zu kämpfen (besonders in Raids). Bei Satharion HC hatte ich runf 7 Disconnects... (ihr wisst wie lang der Kampf ohne Adds etwa dauert).


----------



## Cypress2308 (23. April 2009)

thethinker schrieb:


> ich habe ein schweres Performance Problem in Wow, das maximale sind 30 FPS (auf höchsten Einstellungen) und 60 FPS (auf niedrigsten Einstellungen)



-.-

habe niemals 30fps ... auch nich wenn ich auf niedrigen einstellungen spiele
was hastn du sonst ? 200?^^


----------



## Pfropfen (23. April 2009)

thethinker schrieb:


> das maximale sind 30 FPS (auf höchsten Einstellungen) und 60 FPS (auf niedrigsten Einstellungen)



30 fps auf höchsten einstellungen???
Was beschwerst du dich? Ich hab auf höchsten einstellungen um die 2 fps und bei mitleren einstellungen (so wie ichs jetzt hab) 10-20.
Mit 30 fps ist das Spiel einwandfrei spielbar...

Ok deine Grafik-/ Netzwerkkarte ist n bisschen besser als meine aber trotzdem würd ich mich da nicht beschweren. Solange alles spielbar ist gibts doch auch keine Probleme, egal wie viel fps man hat.


----------



## MxSyl3r (23. April 2009)

thethinker schrieb:


> Vorher lief alles perfekt, 100-200 FPS, null ruckler.



@cypress lesen ftw

spiel auf niedrigen einstellungen 60fps reichen dicke
mehr braucht man absolut nich auch wenn mehr ausm system rauszuholen is
evtl hat blizzard die fps-rate serverseiteig begrenzt
(nur ne vermutung)
ich hab auch "nur" 50 fps stört mich allerdings kaum


----------



## Cypress2308 (23. April 2009)

MxSyl3r schrieb:


> @cypress lesen ftw
> 
> spiel auf niedrigen einstellungen 60fps reichen dicke
> mehr braucht man absolut nich auch wenn mehr ausm system rauszuholen is
> ...



upps sry^^


----------



## VallovShatt (23. April 2009)

Ja aber das reicht doch völlig. Ich kenn nichtmal jemanden bei dem das höher ist. vor allem is es doch auch egal ob 30 oder hundert, solang dein Gehirn nur 18-24 Bilder aufnehmen kann dürftest du das nicht merken.  Gut, mein Schawger könnte das stören weil der irgendwie so ne Überfunktion hat und glaub 40 Bilder noch sehen kann.


----------



## Don_ftw (23. April 2009)

tja manche leute sind einfach unzufrieden mit dem was sie haben -.-
i hab auch wenns gut im 25er raid 5 fps !!^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (23. April 2009)

Wie hier alle rumheulen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kann nur Sichtweite auf ganz hoch stellen
der Rest ist alles auf gaaanz niedrig 
und hab immer 15-30 FPS in Nordend.

Dann kann man sich vorstellen wie das
in PvP Raid etc abgeht xD


Neuen Pc kann ich mir leidern icht zulegen.


----------



## thethinker (23. April 2009)

Bitte kein Offtopic, das nervt, ich habe viel Geld für meinen Computer bezahlt kein Spiel ruckelt, und wenn ich auf niedrigsten Einstellungen spiele krieg ich Augenkrebs - auf höchsten ruckelt es bei 30 FPS. Also Verbesserungsvorschläge oder garnichts posten, *DANKE*

mfG


----------



## Dalmus (23. April 2009)

thethinker schrieb:


> Bitte kein Offtopic, das nervt, ich habe viel Geld für meinen Computer bezahlt kein Spiel ruckelt, und wenn ich auf niedrigsten Einstellungen spiele krieg ich Augenkrebs - auf höchsten ruckelt es bei 30 FPS. Also Verbesserungsvorschläge oder garnichts posten, *DANKE*


Sorry, aber was erwartest Du?
Das ist in etwa so, als würdest Du Dich im normalen Autoforum beschweren, daß Dein Ferarri nur 290 fährt...



thethinker schrieb:


> *ich habe ein schweres Performance Problem* in Wow, das maximale sind 30 FPS (auf höchsten Einstellungen) und 60 FPS (auf niedrigsten Einstellungen)


Nein, hast Du definitiv nicht. Das ist eine unfaßbare Lüge.


----------



## VallovShatt (23. April 2009)

N Tipp der mir auch geholfen hat: So schade es auch ist, aber schaltet mal recount aus wenn ihr raiden geht. das scheint fürchterlich zu stören.

Und @ Hotgoblin: Was soll das heißen "wie hier alle rumheulen" ? Außer dem TE hat sich hier wirklich keiner beschwert.


----------



## Ogil (23. April 2009)

thethinker schrieb:


> @Argail
> Ist nicht mein Problem, kauf Dir ein neues System



Tja - wenn Du schon anderen gegenueber so nett bist, werden wir uns natuerlich um DEINE Probleme gern kuemmern...


----------



## Kaldreth (23. April 2009)

Also dazu gibt es doch mittlerweile 1000 Threads (vor allem im richtigem, dem Technikbereich)! Dort posten viele Leute, dass sie auch mit einem allemal ausreichendem System nicht vernünftig spielen können! 

Deaktivier die Eingabeverzögerung, wenn sie aktiviert ist, ansonsten liegt es an Wow und du kannst nicht viel machen!


----------



## Nachtglanz (23. April 2009)

Ich kann mitfühlen.
Vor 3.1. hatte ich bei allen Details auf Max. immer um die 50-60 fps, nun sinds noch 20-40. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (23. April 2009)

thethinker schrieb:


> Gut, ich bin nicht der einzige



Habs auch xD


----------



## EspCap (23. April 2009)

Tja, ist ein bekanntes Problem, WoW macht sogar bei absoluten Highend-System Probleme und läuft unter 10 fps manchmal.
Eine wirkliche Lösung gibts dafür nicht, aber du kannst mal Grakatreiber und BIOS aktualisieren - schaden kanns nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab ein ähnliches System wie du, in Ulduar Hero fällts zwar manchmal unter 20 aber ansonsten gehts flüssig im Ultra Mode, wenn auch längst nicht mehr bei den 100+ fps die ich mal hatte...

Fest steht für mich : Crysis war mal das Performance fressensde Spiel. Jetzt ist es WoW - Danke Blizzard.


----------



## Exid (23. April 2009)

thethinker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe ein schweres Performance Problem in Wow, das maximale sind 30 FPS (auf höchsten Einstellungen) und 60 FPS (auf niedrigsten Einstellungen)
> 
> ...






KillaTosh schrieb:


> hab das selbe problem.






thethinker schrieb:


> Gut, ich bin nicht der einzige



steht doch auch auf der Page...


----------



## LordKlobb (23. April 2009)

mh eig bin ich froh das ich nen monat vor wotlk n neuen rechner gekauft hab, immerh in lief wow aufm alten noch mit 20-40 fps.
jetzt läufts zwa mit durchnittlich 70 auf ultra mod, dafür ein disco nachm andern...spielspaßfördernd isses nich grade ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VallovShatt (23. April 2009)

LordKlobb schrieb:


> mh eig bin ich froh das ich nen monat vor wotlk n neuen rechner gekauft hab, immerh in lief wow aufm alten noch mit 20-40 fps.
> jetzt läufts zwa mit durchnittlich 70 auf ultra mod, dafür ein disco nachm andern...spielspaßfördernd isses nich grade ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Und das war vorher nicht so? ich hab zwar jetz auch nicht so die Ahnung, aber kannst ja mal versuchen obs irgendwie möglich ist die Netzwerkkarte vom alten PC einzubauen? Vielleicht is die von deinem neuen PC nicht in Ordnung


----------



## Volderan (23. April 2009)

hmm bis vor einem monat war ich froh wenn ich mehr als 15 fps irgendwo hatte auf hoher auflösung^^ jetzt sinds 46fps aber mit 30 finde ich spielt sichs auch absolut einwandfrei^^


----------



## Massìv (23. April 2009)

Ich hatte damals in BC das selbe Problem nach 2.3.
Nach einem Patch war es aber wieder normal nach ca einem Monat.
Jetzt hab Ich eigendlich konstante 60FPS und wenn ich die Grafik komplett 
runter dreh hab ich sogar 300 FPS.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thethinker (23. April 2009)

LordKlobb schrieb:


> mh eig bin ich froh das ich nen monat vor wotlk n neuen rechner gekauft hab, immerh in lief wow aufm alten noch mit 20-40 fps.
> jetzt läufts zwa mit durchnittlich 70 auf ultra mod, dafür ein disco nachm andern...spielspaßfördernd isses nich grade ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Versuch mal folgendes:

Start - Arbeitsplatz -> Rechtsklick -> Verwalten -> Geräte-Manager -> Netzwerkadapter (Deinen) -> Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> Energieverwaltung (Reiter) -> "Der Computer kann das Gerät ausschalten, um Energie zu sparen." hacken weg machen.

mfG


----------



## thethinker (23. April 2009)

Also nochmal: Auf niedrigsten Einstellungen *OHNE* Addons *MIT GELÖSCHTEM* wtf-Ordner habe ich *ALLERHÖCHSTENS 60 FPS*, inkl. Augenkrebs

Auf höchsten Einstellungen *MIT* Addons *MIT NORMALEN SETTINGS* habe ich *ALLERHÖCHSTENS 30 FPS*.

Da stimmt das Verhältnis nicht! Und vor paar Tagen ging es ja noch - *und das jemandem seine 1-30 FPS reichen ist mir völlig schnuppe*, ich hab hier eine Frage gestellt und sie lautete nicht wieviel FPS Ihr habt und wie zufrieden ihr damit seid.

mfG


----------



## Cloze (23. April 2009)

thethinker schrieb:


> @Argail
> 
> Ist nicht mein Problem, kauf Dir ein neues System



Wie wäre es, wenn du ein wenig netter bist oO Wenn mich wer so anpöbeln würde, würd ich dem nie helfen. Tztz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Post über mir. Omg. Was hast du fürn Problem? Schieb dir deine Frage sonst wohin -.-


----------



## Massìv (23. April 2009)

Cloze schrieb:


> Und der Post über mir. Omg. Was hast du fürn Problem? Schieb dir deine Frage sonst wohin -.-


Der über dir ist der TE und deshalb hat er den Fred geöffnet x.X


----------



## Harlok (23. April 2009)

ich hab mir auch erst nen neues System gekauft:

AMD Phenom II 940
ATI HD4870 1GB OC
8GB DDR2 1066

und spiele damit wow auf 1920x1200 auflösung auf Max details + getunte sichtweite und hab auch nur so 40 frames in dala teilweise sogar nur 15, bin mir auch nicht sicher ob WoW wirklich soviel performance braucht oder obs da auch nen fehler gibt. Weil grade des schlechteste system is des ja auch nit und lese ja auch immer wieder von andren die meinen sie spielen alles auf getunter grafik und haben nie weniger als 60 fps (was ja das max bei wow is)


----------



## Segojan (23. April 2009)

Bei mir hat die Schattenmodellierung FPS gefressen wie nichts.

Stell den Regler mal auf ganz niedrig.


----------



## kolikotron (23. April 2009)

da ist eine neue stufe beim schattenregler dazugekommen wenn ich den regler ganz rechts mache gehen meine frames von 120 auf 50 runter und man sieht kaum ein unterschied
also stell den regler eine stelle zurück dann hast keine probleme und die schatten sehen genauso gut aus


----------



## mckayser (23. April 2009)

Bei einem halbwegs aktuellen Rechner sollte die Wow-engine das System eigentlich überhauptnicht auslasten, und mit "neu" ist hier vielleicht nen Rechner aus den letzten zwei Jahren gemeint. Also kann ich das Anliegen des TE schon verstehen, und es ist nicht KEIN Performanceproblem, nur weil manche Leute mit gml-Rechner mit 3fps rumlaufen.

Also bei mir hat der Haken bei "Eingabeverzögerung verringern" trotz anderslautenden Tooltips (Grafik-Settings in wow) mal einen Sprung von ca. 45 auf 160 fps gebracht. Also den Haken zu setzen in dem Fall.

Greetz, MC Kayser


----------



## advanced08 (23. April 2009)

seit 3.1 hat sich was verändert ... die schatten sind bei den niedrigsten regler mit gebäude schatten vor 3.1 NICHT

Neue, hochauflösende Spieler-Texturen für Rüstungssets aus Nordend wurden hinzugefügt. Um dieses Feature zu aktivieren, muss man die Option "Spielertexturen" in der Effekte-Schaltfläche der Video-Optionen auf "Hoch" stellen.

bei mir wenn ich alles auf ultra stelle hab ich rund 20-30 fps in nordend was flüssig ist und das bei einer 9800 gt.....


----------



## Ayén (23. April 2009)

Seit 3.1 hat Blizz für die Schatten eine Kantenglättung eingebaut. Die wird eingeschaltet wenn Du den Regler vom Schatten ganz nach rechts ziehst.

Wenn Du ein tick nach links gehst mit dem Regler hast du die gleichen schatten nur ohne Kantenglättung.


Wäre ein tipp ... die kantenglättung vom schatten macht selbst meiner Grafikkarte zu schaffen.


----------



## Mongool (23. April 2009)

Hi,

Ich habe ein ähnliches System wie Du, mit einer 9800GTX+ und spiele auch mit dem aktuellen Patch so um die 120~200FPS auf High.
Du kannst nur 2 Dinge versuchen,

1) Grafikkartentreiber aktualisieren, bzw einen anderen "modernen" ausprobieren (Omegadriver)
2) Chipsatztreiber deines Mainboards aktualisieren (schadet nie)

Den ganzen Müll, mit den Netzwerk/Latenz-Geschichten, kannst du vergessen, das bringt keine Performance. FPS haben mit Latenz/Netzwerk nichts zu tun. Die FPS kann man auch nicht per Server definieren, nur mit seinem eigenen Gerät.

@TE, eventuell gibst du ja bescheid, ob irgendwas geholfen hat.


----------



## Frankx (23. April 2009)

Blizz hat mir 3.1 an der Grafik rumgeschraubt...
einfach mal Texturauflösung auf Niedrig stellen und Schatten aus dann läuft alles wie vorher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(hatte das Selbe Problem)
Grüße Frank


----------



## Shadria (23. April 2009)

thethinker schrieb:


> @Argail
> 
> ist nicht mein Problem, kauf Dir ein neues System!


....so so...



thethinker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe ein schweres Performance Problem in Wow...



Lieber TE, ich wollte dir ja eigentlich paar Tipps geben, aber:.... ist nicht mein Problem, kauf Dir ein neues System!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (23. April 2009)

thethinker schrieb:


> Bitte kein Offtopic, das nervt, ich habe viel Geld für meinen Computer bezahlt kein Spiel ruckelt, und wenn ich auf niedrigsten Einstellungen spiele krieg ich Augenkrebs - auf höchsten ruckelt es bei 30 FPS. Also Verbesserungsvorschläge oder garnichts posten, *DANKE*
> 
> mfG




ok hier kommt jetzt der ultimative verbesserungsvorschlag für dich.

ersteinmal prüfen ob man denn auch ein 64bit os drauf hat (z.b. vista 64bit). dann könnte man noch die hardware verbessern wie z.b. mit nem core i7 extreme oder phenom black edition. hinzu könnte man auch noch nen quad sli bauen mit 4 geforce 295gtx (dafür braucht man dann aber mindestens ein netzteil mit 1500 watt oder mehr, weil jede karte unter last ca 300watt braucht). wenn man dann noch ein wenig geld über hat könnte man ja auch noch einfach mal seinen ram auf 12gb aufstocken (da es mittlerweile 3gb module gibt ist das auch kein problem mehr).

wenn du dir so ein system dann besorgt hast, solltest du keine probleme mehr mit wow oder irgendeinem anderem spiel haben.

30fps sind völlig ausreichend. wenn es ruckler gibt ist das meist lag (liegt meist an zu hoher serverauslastung und da kann man nix gegen machen) oder es sind nachladeruckler bedingt durch zu wenig speicher (durchaus möglich, wenn man kein 64bit system hat).

ausserdem muss man auch mal die technick von wow angucken. mit patch 3.1 hat sich viel geändert und die mittlerweile mehr als 4 jahre alte grafikengine ist an ihre grenzen gekommen. blizzard muss langsam aber sicher die engine austauschen, wenn sie die grafik weiter verbessern wollen.


----------



## thethinker (23. April 2009)

lord schrieb:


> ersteinmal prüfen ob man denn auch ein 64bit os drauf hat (z.b. vista 64bit).
> 
> 30fps sind völlig ausreichend. wenn es ruckler gibt ist das meist lag (liegt meist an zu hoher serverauslastung und da kann man nix gegen machen) oder es sind nachladeruckler bedingt durch zu wenig speicher (durchaus möglich, wenn man kein 64bit system hat).


Nein, ich hab natürlich kein 64-bit System, ich lebe in der Vergangenheit und benutze noch Steine zum Feuer machen.

Ruckler sind das nicht, meine Latenz schwankt zwischen 10 und 50, da darf es nicht ruckeln.

Und mit einem 64-bit System hat man nicht automatisch mehr Speicher, oder doch? Also bei mir sind es 4GB, wie es auf der Packung steht, vll herschen bei Dir phänomene die einfach unbeschreiblich sind, geh mal zu den Mythbusters.


----------



## Draconic (23. April 2009)

thethinker sollte mal seinem Namen Ehre machen und DENKEN statt schreiben.
Beim durchlesen deiner Kommentare kommt mir ja das Kotzen, so viel Assozialität, wie du da rein packst.
Du brauchst dich gar nicht wundern, wenn dir keiner mehr helfen möchte.
Aber weist du, wie du das WoW Problem am Besten löst?
Nimm deinen PC und schlag ihn dir über den Schädel.
Das hilft uns allen.
Und jetzt hör auf, mit deinem Hintern hier Toilettengeschichten rein zu tippen und denk endlich mal nach, bevor du tippst.
Leute wie du sollten echt aus allen Foren gebannt werden, in denen sie unterwegs sind.

/reported


----------



## thethinker (23. April 2009)

kolikotron schrieb:


> da ist eine neue stufe beim schattenregler dazugekommen wenn ich den regler ganz rechts mache gehen meine frames von 120 auf 50 runter und man sieht kaum ein unterschied
> also stell den regler eine stelle zurück dann hast keine probleme und die schatten sehen genauso gut aus



Danke, das hat geholfen, habe jetzt wieder meine 100 FPS

mfG


----------



## thethinker (23. April 2009)

Draconic schrieb:


> thethinker sollte mal seinem Namen Ehre machen und DENKEN statt schreiben.
> Beim durchlesen deiner Kommentare kommt mir ja das Kotzen, so viel Assozialität, wie du da rein packst.
> Du brauchst dich gar nicht wundern, wenn dir keiner mehr helfen möchte.
> Aber weist du, wie du das WoW Problem am Besten löst?
> ...



Sagst Du mit 6 Beiträgen


----------



## Alohajoe (23. April 2009)

Cloze schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn du ein wenig netter bist oO Wenn mich wer so anpöbeln würde, würd ich dem nie helfen. Tztz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So und nicht anders.


----------



## Anjara (23. April 2009)

meine fresse was habt ihr für sys

mein lappy macht 43 fps auf alles auf max nur sichtweite halb da sonst der fehler mit spielkarten speicher zu schnell voll ist auf mittel immer 60 fps 

mein lappy hat nur 900€ gekostet (Samsung r560)


----------



## M3g4s (23. April 2009)

thethinker schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab natürlich kein 64-bit System, ich lebe in der Vergangenheit und benutze noch Steine zum Feuer machen.



Sry aber du kommst mir reichlich arrogant vor... selbst wenn ich ne Ahnung von sowas hätte würde ich dir nicht helfen wollen nachdem ich gelesen habe was du hier schreibst.

Edit:


thethinker schrieb:


> Sagst Du mit 6 Beiträgen



Was hat das denn bitte mit der Anzahl der Posts zu tun?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brisk7373 (23. April 2009)

in den patch notes stand doch was neue grafikdingens reingepatch wurden ..vielleicht liegts da dranne ...ich spiel auch nicht mehr auf maximaler grafik wie vorm patch ...sonder so , ...naja wie soll ich sagen ..vielleicht 90% des maximalen ^^


----------



## EspCap (23. April 2009)

> ersteinmal prüfen ob man denn auch ein 64bit os drauf hat (z.b. vista 64bit). dann könnte man noch die hardware verbessern wie z.b. mit nem core i7 extreme oder phenom black edition. hinzu könnte man auch noch nen quad sli bauen mit 4 geforce 295gtx (dafür braucht man dann aber mindestens ein netzteil mit 1500 watt oder mehr, weil jede karte unter last ca 300watt braucht). wenn man dann noch ein wenig geld über hat könnte man ja auch noch einfach mal seinen ram auf 12gb aufstocken (da es mittlerweile 3gb module gibt ist das auch kein problem mehr).


Sonst gehts dir aber gut, oder? 
1) WoW untersützt keinen Quadcore, nur Dual. Das heisst 2 Kerne hängen auch bei Nehalem faul rum.
2) Quad SLI? Mal abgesehen davon, dass es nur eine Hand voll Boards gibt die überhaupt 4 PCIe Plätze haben wird das nichts bringen, geschweigedenn nötig sein.
3) Netzteil mit 1500 Watt? Selbst wenn du 4 GPUs hast unnötig, die 4 wirst - erst recht nicht mit WoW -  nie komplett auslasten können.
4) 12 GB RAM ist auch absolut unsinnig, 6 GB kann ich bei einem i7 noch verstehen (Tripplechannel) aber mehr ist einfach nur Geldverschwendung.

Das System würde ich mal so grob überschlagen auf 4000-5000 Euro schätzen.



> wenn du dir so ein system dann besorgt hast, solltest du keine probleme mehr mit wow oder irgendeinem anderem spiel haben.


Das hat er auch mit einem System das ca. 3000 Euro weniger als das von dir vorgeschlagene kostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ganz nebenbei auch mit dem System, das er aktuell hat - eigentlich, aber das liegt an WoW, jedes andere Spiel wird flüssig laufen.



> 30fps sind völlig ausreichend. wenn es ruckler gibt ist das meist lag (liegt meist an zu hoher serverauslastung und da kann man nix gegen machen) oder es sind nachladeruckler bedingt durch zu wenig speicher (durchaus möglich, wenn man kein 64bit system hat).


Ruckler = Systembedingt
Lag = Serverbedingt
Und seine 4 GB DDR2 RAM reichen locker für alle Spiele, mehr macht bei einem Dualcore eh keinen Sinn.



> ausserdem muss man auch mal die technick von wow angucken. mit patch 3.1 hat sich viel geändert und die mittlerweile mehr als 4 jahre alte grafikengine ist an ihre grenzen gekommen. blizzard muss langsam aber sicher die engine austauschen, wenn sie die grafik weiter verbessern wollen.


Jo... mal so eben die Engine austauschen...Kein Problem....



> Weiß einer was da los ist? Ist ein Framelimiter an? Habe nämlich keinen gefunden.


Wäre theoretisch möglich, glaub ich aber nicht.
Versuch einfach mal /maxfps 999 , dann siehst ja ob sich was verändert.


----------



## thethinker (24. April 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wäre theoretisch möglich, glaub ich aber nicht.
> Versuch einfach mal /maxfps 999 , dann siehst ja ob sich was verändert.



Erstmal danke.

Und es funktioniert jetzt, es lag an den Schattendetails.

mfG


----------



## AoC.Virtus (24. April 2009)

Guten Abend,
Hab mir mal soebend alles durchgelesen und das sollte man auch mit den Patchnotes machen, bevor man hier meckert!
Ich selber habe im schnitt 45 - 60 fps und ich beschwere mich auch nicht, weil es keine konstanten 60 fps mehr sind. Dafür wurde die Grafik leicht aufbewertet. Aber sowas vergisst man ja schnell wieder. 

Ich selber spiele mit 1920x1200 auf einen 28zoll von Viewsonic mit einer q9650 cpu, einer gtx280 und 8gb ddr2-800.
Und trotzdem läd das Spiel ab und zu nach. Und mach ich nun deswegen einen Aufriss, bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Mentale (24. April 2009)

Schon lustig das Leute sagen das es bei 30 bildern ruckelt  weis ja net aber das Auge nimmt nur etwa 25 bilder die sec auf.Was bringen eucht 60 fps oder mehr ohne vsync? heitzt nur die grafikkarte und frist mehr strom *lach  200 euro im jahr für ne grüne zahl wo 100 fps steht*


----------



## AoC.Virtus (24. April 2009)

Mentale schrieb:


> Schon lustig das Leute sagen das es bei 30 bildern ruckelt  weis ja net aber das Auge nimmt nur etwa 25 bilder die sec auf.Was bringen eucht 60 fps oder mehr ohne vsync? heitzt nur die grafikkarte und frist mehr strom *lach  200 euro im jahr für ne grüne zahl wo 100 fps steht*



100% / sign


----------



## Murinus (24. April 2009)

da das menschliche Auge nur 25-30 fps wahrnimmt ist es eh wayne das de nur 30 hast ^^


----------



## Maleas (24. April 2009)

Lösung ....

Neue ATI Treiber runterladen ( www.amd.de oder www.ati.com ) Ich hatte mit meiner HD3870X2 nach dem 3.1 Patch derbe Lags, Ruckler und FPS Probleme. Die aktuellen Treiber 9.4 von ATI sind wenige Tage vor dem Patch 3.1 erschienen und haben bei mir schlagartig alle Probleme gelöst. Mit den 9.3 war die Performance absolut mies. Aktuelle Treiber installiert, und die Performance war wieder so, wie vor dem 3.1 Patch.


----------



## EspCap (24. April 2009)

Mentale schrieb:


> Schon lustig das Leute sagen das es bei 30 bildern ruckelt weis ja net aber das Auge nimmt nur etwa 25 bilder die sec auf.Was bringen eucht 60 fps oder mehr ohne vsync? heitzt nur die grafikkarte und frist mehr strom *lach 200 euro im jahr für ne grüne zahl wo 100 fps steht*



Das ist ein weit verbreitetes Gerücht, stimmt aber nicht.
Ab 25 fps empfindet man es zwar als flüssig, aber z.B 50 fps als flüssiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich merke ob ich 25 oder 50 fps hab, weis nicht wies euch geht...


----------



## Nîghtsoul (24. April 2009)

thethinker schrieb:


> Sagst Du mit 6 Beiträgen




auch wenns schon ne paar stunden her ist:

diese 6 beiträge sind einzeln garantiert 1000 mal intelligenter und freundlicher als deine 116 zusammen -.-

sry aber das musste raus, deine arroganz ist ja nicht mehr zu ertragen.

so wie du dich hier aufführst, hab ich mich zuletzt im kindergarten verhalten und das ist wohl wesentlich länger her, als dein kleiner freund cm hat -.- (anmerkung, bin 20...)


aber gebe den leuten über mir recht, patchnotes 3.1 lesen KÖNNTE helfen -.-


aber gz zu deinen 100 fps, jetzt kriegste das sterben im bg oder im raid noch schneller mit.


flame on, mir doch wayne, da steh ich meilenweit drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glurack (24. April 2009)

Also wenn ich das hier lese bekomme ich  locken...weil das menschliche Auge alles ab 25fps flüssig sieht...und du brauchst also keine  60-100fps in so einem Spiel...aber ich gehe mal davon aus das du uns nur sagen willst wie toll du bist..und wenn du auf den niedrigsten Einstellung nur 60fps hast....musst du v sync anhaben weil selbst ick mit meiner alten 7800gtx alles anhabe und nur schatten auf mittel...alles flüssig zocken ausser in Dalaran..aber da liegt es halt an den massen..


----------



## Freakypriest (24. April 2009)

thethinker schrieb:


> System:
> Intel Core2Duo E8400
> ATI Radeon HD-4870 1GB
> 4GB RAM
> ...



naja 100-200 sind leicht übertrieben mit dem system sollten 200 gar nicht möglich sein und unter vista schonmal gar nicht. Ich habe fast das selbe System und mehr als 30fps Dalaran 80fps in der Welt sind nicht wirklich drin. Auf max details.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (24. April 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das ist ein weit verbreitetes Gerücht, stimmt aber nicht.
> Ab 25 fps empfindet man es zwar als flüssig, aber z.B 50 fps als flüssiger
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt die ganzen scheiß Filme im Kino Ruckeln auch ständig daher..


----------



## Freakypriest (24. April 2009)

thethinker schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab natürlich kein 64-bit System, ich lebe in der Vergangenheit und benutze noch Steine zum Feuer machen.
> 
> Ruckler sind das nicht, meine Latenz schwankt zwischen 10 und 50, da darf es nicht ruckeln.
> 
> Und mit einem 64-bit System hat man nicht automatisch mehr Speicher, oder doch? Also bei mir sind es 4GB, wie es auf der Packung steht, vll herschen bei Dir phänomene die einfach unbeschreiblich sind, geh mal zu den Mythbusters.



Du hast keine 4Gigabyte sondern nur 3GB.
Ein 32bit System kann 4GB adressieren wobei ca 750MB für den PCI-E drauf gehen, wenn die Grafikarte mehr hat hat dein System noch weniger.

mit 32Bit maximal 3,25GB
bei Grakas 750MB gilt = 4GB-Graka Ram = dein tasächlicher System ram. Nur mit Vista kann man den überflüssigen Ram Softwaremäßig für auslagerungsdateien verwenden, aber dies muss auch eingerichtet werden und geht nicht automatisch.


----------



## mattenowie (24. April 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> naja 100-200 sind leicht übertrieben mit dem system sollten 200 gar nicht möglich sein und unter vista schonmal gar nicht.



du nimmst mir die worte aus meinem mund.  genau das hatte ich auch gedacht.

und mal ganz ehrlich. 30 fps im raid oder in dalaran sind doch net wirklich schlimm


----------



## Smóky-DOTD (24. April 2009)

Eingabeverzögerung verringern

wo finde ich diese einstellung?


----------



## Shrimp (24. April 2009)

Also, ich hatte das neulich auch festgestellt, dass alles irgendwie ein wenig ruckeliger läuft.
Und ich kann auch behaupten, dass bei einer Framerate von 40fps angenehmer zu spielen ist, als bei ca.25

Habe eigentlich ein "High-End" System und bin der Meinung, dass WoW gar nicht so viel ressourcen braucht, aber was bei mir am Meisten an der Leistung gezehrt hatte, war die Schatteneinstellung auf höchster Stufe. Habe keinen Unterschied feststellen können, als ich sie um eine Stufe verringert hatte.
Und danach hatte ich auch wieder ein flüssiges WoW.
Wenn das nicht ganz ausreicht, einfach die Sichtweite runterregeln und "Bloom" deaktivieren...

Und wenn man eh schon alles auf niedrigster Einstellung hat... hilft leider nur noch das Kaufen und Einbauen neuer Teile.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Freakypriest (24. April 2009)

WoW zieht eigentlich auch nicht soviel Ressurcen aber man kann die Frames von MMO's wie WoW einfach nicht mit anderen Spielen vergleichen.


----------



## Thewizard76 (24. April 2009)

thethinker schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab natürlich kein 64-bit System, ich lebe in der Vergangenheit und benutze noch Steine zum Feuer machen.
> 
> Ruckler sind das nicht, meine Latenz schwankt zwischen 10 und 50, da darf es nicht ruckeln.
> 
> Und mit einem 64-bit System hat man nicht automatisch mehr Speicher, oder doch? Also bei mir sind es 4GB, wie es auf der Packung steht, vll herschen bei Dir phänomene die einfach unbeschreiblich sind, geh mal zu den Mythbusters.


Also ein 32 Bit System kann devinitiv nur 3,5 GB Speicher addresieren selbst wenn er 4 GB anzeigt. Weiter kommt ein 32 bit System nicht.


----------



## Chromespell (24. April 2009)

lol es sollte sowas wie Recount für eure FPS geben

Dann würden hier noch 1000 Freds aufgemacht werden...

Das menschliche Auge kann eh nicht mehr als 24 FPS wahrnehmen...nur mal so nebenbei!


----------



## Kraschinger (24. April 2009)

Und über 60 fps bringt sowieso nix, weil die meisten Monitore sowieso mit 60Hz laufen.
Habe aber selbst auch schon bemerkt, wenn ich über gewisse Gegenden fliege, dass es dann sehr ruckelig wird und erst wenn ich stehen bleibe beruhigt sich das Ganze wieder.


----------



## Nihlo (24. April 2009)

ihr habt nich zufällig alle den neuen ultra-mode angemacht ? Den gibts seit 3.1 und macht aus 30fps auch 2.


----------



## Halmadir (24. April 2009)

Jungs ich kann euch beruhigen. Blizzard hat ja schon mehrfach angekündigt das es Performanceprobleme gibt und diese untersucht werden.
Macht euch nicht sinnlos fertig und redet euch nicht ein, das der Fehler vielleicht bei euch liegt. Selbst ich mit meiner 9800 GX2 Karte habe massive Probleme und WOW Abstürtze.


----------



## Torataba (24. April 2009)

Halmadir schrieb:


> Jungs ich kann euch beruhigen. Blizzard hat ja schon mehrfach angekündigt das es Performanceprobleme gibt und diese untersucht werden.
> Macht euch nicht sinnlos fertig und redet euch nicht ein, das der Fehler vielleicht bei euch liegt. Selbst ich mit meiner 9800 GX2 Karte habe massive Probleme und WOW Abstürtze.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 DITO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miss Mojo (24. April 2009)

Naja ich hatte vor dem Patch auch nicht so überrragende fps. Das hat sich (so mein Gefühl) ein bisschen reguliert, aber seit dem Patch habe ich öfter mal komplett Standbild und nichts geht mehr.

Ich kenn mich jetzt mit Computern nicht wirklich aus, aber ich habe das jetzt schon öfter beobachtet... schön ist das halt nicht.

Ich logg jetzt immer in Sturmwind oder so aus, hab das Gefühl, dass ich dann leichter reinkomme bzw. die ersten kritischen Minuten beim loggen und laden besser überstehe^^


----------



## Thunderwave (24. April 2009)

Also wenn 30-60 fps ein "schweres Performance Problem" ist, sollte ich mich fragen, was für ein Mensch sitzt dahinter. Wie alle schon sagen, stellt das Menschliche Auge keinen merklichen Unterschied zu 100-200 fps fest. (Außer vielleicht, das die Zahl in WoW anders ist, aber wer schaut hat da schon durchgehend die Maus drüber).

Da der TE so agressiv ist/war würd ich eher sagen, das ist ein Psychisches Problem. (Auf Sucht will ich mal jetzt noch nicht schließen).

Aber wie schon erwähnt wurde (und auch aus den Patchnotes zu lesen ist), wurden neue Grafikdetails bzw. Höhere Grafiktexturen eingefügt, was merklich auf das System geht.


ABER @TE: Reg dich nicht gleich so kindisch auf, denn der Ton macht die Musik. Und schau am Besten einfach mal auf www.wow-europe.com/de unter dem Technikforum.


----------



## Vizard (24. April 2009)

Halmadir schrieb:


> Jungs ich kann euch beruhigen. Blizzard hat ja schon mehrfach angekündigt das es Performanceprobleme gibt und diese untersucht werden.
> Macht euch nicht sinnlos fertig und redet euch nicht ein, das der Fehler vielleicht bei euch liegt. Selbst ich mit meiner 9800 GX2 Karte habe massive Probleme und WOW Abstürtze.



Kann ich nur zustimmen ich habe ne GTX260 und 8GB Ram und in Dalaran brechen die FPS oft auf unter 30 ein. (Mit dem neuen Ultra Modus eingeschaltet)
Es liegt ganz einfach nicht an den PCs sondern es liegt an dem mist was Blizzard in letzter zeit so programmiert.

MfG Vizard


----------



## Mentale (24. April 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das ist ein weit verbreitetes Gerücht, stimmt aber nicht.
> Ab 25 fps empfindet man es zwar als flüssig, aber z.B 50 fps als flüssiger
> 
> 
> ...




Naja gerücht nicht  is tatsache im tv sinds auch 24.5 bilder die sec und da meckert man ja auch net das es ruckelt ^^


----------



## Highscreen (25. April 2009)

Mentale schrieb:


> Naja gerücht nicht  is tatsache im tv sinds auch 24.5 bilder die sec und da meckert man ja auch net das es ruckelt ^^




Naja, 24 fps reichen für Filme und TV..  aber Spiele sind nunmal angenehmer zum Spielen mit mehr und konstanten FPS..  schonmal einer versucht CSS mit 24 fps zu zocken?

Kann auch kaum verstehen, wieso jeder den TE flamed..  er hat gefragt, warum er mit dem System so low FPS hat, und kriegt zu hören, wie viel FPS andere haben.. interessiert ihn nicht, kann man für sich behalten..

Naja, ich habe fast genau das selbe System, nur nen amd x4 920 und 4850x2 und hab auch in dalaran nie mehr als 30 fps..  und schatten schon eine stufe runter, sonst sind fps echt im keller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie schon gesagt wurde -> Blizz programmiert ned grade toll, sieht man wenn man in der alten welt ist, was es da an unterschieden gibt zu BC usw..


----------



## Dagonzo (25. April 2009)

Mentale schrieb:


> Naja gerücht nicht  is tatsache im tv sinds auch 24.5 bilder die sec und da meckert man ja auch net das es ruckelt ^^


Bitte nur darüber reden wenn man davon Ahnung hat, danke.



Freakypriest schrieb:


> naja 100-200 sind leicht übertrieben mit dem system sollten 200 gar nicht möglich sein und unter vista schonmal gar nicht. Ich habe fast das selbe System und mehr als 30fps Dalaran 80fps in der Welt sind nicht wirklich drin. Auf max details.


Doch es ist möglich. Bei mir sogar noch mehr. Ausserdem ist Vista genau so schnell wie XP, was viele Tests schon bewiesen haben. Wenn du natürlich nur einen alten Rechner hast, der gerade mal die Mindestanforderungen von Vista erfüllt, dann trifft das schon zu, ansonsten aber nicht. Das war damals als XP rauskam genau so.


----------



## Grushdak (25. April 2009)

Ein normales Auge kann nur maximal 18 Bilder pro Sekunde aufnehmen.
Bei allem was darüber liegt wird es nur getäuscht und empfindet den Ablauf von Bildern als flüssig.
So werden im TV einfach 24 Bilder pro Sekunde abgespielt.

Und an 200 *relle* fps glaube ich auch nicht.
Diese Zahl richtet sich immer nach der Herzzahl des Monitors - also nur maximal 100.
Denn es gibt keine 200 Hz Monitore. 


greetz & gn8


----------



## EspCap (25. April 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Denn es gibt keine 200 Hz Monitore.


Doch, ich sag nur Motionflow 200 Hz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.sony.de/hub/bravia

Und ja, ich weis, im Fernsehen sind es nur 24 fps. Aber zwischen fernsehen und zocken ist ein leichter Unterschied.
Um 18 fps halte ich für etwas wenig, als "Flüssigkeitsgrenze". Wenn ich ein Video auf 18 fps konvertiere kommt mir das dann doch leicht rucklig vor.


----------



## Sabrina1 (25. April 2009)

Das ihr überhaupt noch nicht die Faxen Dicke habt von WOW verstehe ich nicht.
Bei dem Game wird mit jeden Patch was hinzugefügt,ist doch klar das es mit ein gewissen Grad nur gut geht.


MFG Brina


----------



## Dagonzo (25. April 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Und an 200 *relle* fps glaube ich auch nicht.
> Diese Zahl richtet sich immer nach der Herzzahl des Monitors - also nur maximal 100.
> Denn es gibt keine 200 Hz Monitore.
> 
> ...


Schon mal was von "Vertikale Synchronisation" gehört die man deaktivieren kann?

Desweiteren kann man 25fps bei Spielen nicht vergleichen mit 25 Bilder pro Sekunde beim Fernsehen. Das sind zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe. 
Macht euch mal ein bisschen schlau darüber, bevor ihr weiter Unwahrheiten verbreitet.


----------



## DarkDonald (25. April 2009)

thethinker schrieb:


> Also nochmal: Auf niedrigsten Einstellungen *OHNE* Addons *MIT GELÖSCHTEM* wtf-Ordner habe ich *ALLERHÖCHSTENS 60 FPS*, inkl. Augenkrebs
> 
> Auf höchsten Einstellungen *MIT* Addons *MIT NORMALEN SETTINGS* habe ich *ALLERHÖCHSTENS 30 FPS*.
> 
> ...



Sry nur bis zu dieser Stelle deinen Thread gelesen. (Warscheinlich wirds ab da eh nur noch unfreundlicher)
Bei solchen Antworten die du da von dir gibst, erwartest du doch nicht ernsthaft, daß dir jemand hilft.

Meine Meinung, auch wenn dir "Dir" egal ist, lösch WoW und fang an an deinem Ton zu arbeiten.


----------



## Ant1gen (25. April 2009)

Wenn man bedenkt, dass der Mensch nur MAX 24 Bilder/Sek sehen kann...werden dir wohl 60 Bilder Locker reichen oder? Oder bist du ein "Supermann"?

In CS 1.6 sehe ich kein unterschied zwischen 40-100 Bilder/Sek(FPS)... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whiterider (25. April 2009)

Also ich weiss nicht ob hier einfach zuwenige Patchnodes und Blueposts lesen aber auch mit Patch 3.1.1 Wurden nochmals die Grafikanforderungen für ein flüssiges Spielen erhöht. Es wurden zusätzliche Schattentexturen implementiert und deren Qualität erhöht. Die Geländeanimation wurde in der Reichweite erhöht, die Sichtweite wurde erhöht und noch vieles mehr. Wer meint man könne nach solchen Änderungen noch mit gleichen FPS auf Maximalen einstellungen spielen Muss einen auserordentlich starken Rechner und eine noch stärkere Grafigkarte haben.


----------



## hardrain86 (25. April 2009)

weiß net was bei dir los ist habe so ca 30 fps immer auch vor dem patch also bei mir funzt immer alles^^
aber wenn du vor dem patch so ca 200-300 fps hast kannste mri deinen pc geben^^nee scherz...
also ich habe auch nachm patch ca 30 fps^^


----------



## hardrain86 (25. April 2009)

DarkDonald schrieb:


> Sry nur bis zu dieser Stelle deinen Thread gelesen. (Warscheinlich wirds ab da eh nur noch unfreundlicher)
> Bei solchen Antworten die du da von dir gibst, erwartest du doch nicht ernsthaft, daß dir jemand hilft.
> 
> Meine Meinung, auch wenn dir "Dir" egal ist, lösch WoW und fang an an deinem Ton zu arbeiten.


also da muß ich dir vollkommen recht geben denn wenn man ne frage stellt ,sollte der unfreundliche verfasser mal nachlesen,
ist in jedem thread antworten wie es bei anderen aussieht...
also darauf zu antworten was ich leider getan habe tut mir leid.denn ich habe nur die erste nachricht von ihm gelesen
und da war er noch freundlicher-,-   aber naja was im nachhinein rauskommt kannman ja lesen!


mfg

Hard


----------



## Stonewhip (25. April 2009)

Ant1gen schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, dass der Mensch nur MAX 24 Bilder/Sek sehen kann...werden dir wohl 60 Bilder Locker reichen oder? Oder bist du ein "Supermann"?
> 
> In CS 1.6 sehe ich kein unterschied zwischen 40-100 Bilder/Sek(FPS)...
> 
> ...





> Das menschliche Auge verarbeitet ab etwa 16 bis 18 Bildern pro Sekunde aufeinanderfolgende Bilder als bewegte Szene, weswegen die heute gebräuchliche Bildfrequenz bei Kinofilmen o.ä. bei 24, bei den älteren Stummfilmen dagegen bei 16 oder 18 Bildern pro Sekunde liegt.



Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bildfrequenz


----------



## Nicolanda (25. April 2009)

einfach eine gescheite grafikkarte zulegen dann läuft wow auch super! Mit meiner Karte läuft alles flüssig auch in raids mit addons habe alles auf high und shatten auf mittel im raid 25-50fps im outland bis zu 160 mit laut wowmatrix 95 installierten addons!! in 1k winter wärs auch mit leichten rucklern sehr gut spielbar wenn der server net so abkacken würd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlinhh (25. April 2009)

würde sagen dein System iss sch..... und bekommt die Performance nicht hin. Siehe Patchnotes wg der höheren Grafikanforderungen - wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 
Bei mir ist Alles oki, aber das wolltest ja nicht wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , mit AA und Anisotropische.


----------



## Hopplahopp (25. April 2009)

Moin,

nochmal kurz zum Thema fps und Wahrnehmung. Es ist richtig, dass man fps jenseits der 30er Grenze nicht mehr bewusst wahrnimmt, allerdings macht es durchaus Sinn für Spiele bisschen mehr als die 30 zu haben. Gerade bei Shootern, und insbesondere bei CS kommt es häufig schlagartig zu fps-Einbrüchen, die dann ein Puffer schön ausgleichen kann. Ausserdem soll sich das Fadenkreuz bei CS schneller wieder zusammenziehen, man kann also mit mehr Grafikleistung genauer zielen.
Bei WOW ist das ähnlich, wenn Spieler in SW bereits am fps-Limit liegen, dann wird es in Dalaran kaum noch spiel- und genießbar sein. Also spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen, ruhig die fps-Rate ein bisschen höher zu halten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Mentale schrieb:


> Was bringen eucht 60 fps oder mehr ohne vsync? heitzt nur die grafikkarte und frist mehr strom *lach 200 euro im jahr für ne grüne zahl wo 100 fps steht*



Greetz
Bullshit, mehr fps bedeutet nicht, dass man auch mehr Strom verbraucht. Im Gegenteil, bei sehr geringen fps ist die GraKa richtig am arbeiten, das zieht Strom wie Hölle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabrina1 (25. April 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Schon mal was von "Vertikale Synchronisation" gehört die man deaktivieren kann?



Funktioniert nicht mit Jede Grafikkarte,schon mal gehört?.

Zu Counterstrike 1.6 man hat früher immer zu gesehen das man 100FPS hin bekommt.
Aus dem einfachen Grund,das Zielkreuz (zog sich schneller zusammen)und man konnte
schneller anvisieren,schießen.Steht aber auch in jeden CS - Forum.

MFG Brina


----------



## Hängzzt (25. April 2009)

@ te

kauf dir ein neues system ...
ansonsten, versuche mal vorher etwas nachzudenken und schau dir deine grafikeinstellungen von wow an, bevor du hier völlig unnötig rumheulst!

ich habe 200fps immer und überall ... oder waren es 30 ? oder 15 ? oder 1 fps ?

wayne ? ... wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil!!! ... und wer keine ahnung hat, einfach mal ...


----------



## LeetoN2k (25. April 2009)

Wenn Ihr nur 2fps oder wass weiss ich was habt, müsst ihr nich den TE anflamen. Ich habe dasselbe Problem.. Vorm Patch alles flüssig auf High (70+fps), jetzt auf High (20-40) .. Vorallem in Dalaran laggt es dann.. -_-

Wenn man vorher soviel FPS hatte will mans jetzt auch, warum auch nich?


----------



## Highscreen (25. April 2009)

Sein System sollte schon reichen für WoW, um das Spiel mit angenehmen FPS spielen zu können...  die Graka is auf keinen Fall scheiße, wie hier eben gesagt wurde..  kann man locker CoD5 und so auf alles high mit zocken, aber wow ruckelt..   fands selber scheiße, aber is wow halt..


----------



## Der echte Khronos (25. April 2009)

thethinker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe ein schweres Performance Problem in Wow, das maximale sind 30 FPS (auf höchsten Einstellungen) und 60 FPS (auf niedrigsten Einstellungen)
> 
> ...



Habe fast das gleiche System wie du, und geht mir leider genau so seit dem Patch, gerade mal 30 fps auf max und 60 auf niedrig, hoffe das wird noch gehotfixt
PS: hatte vorher auch um die 100 fps


----------



## Dagonzo (25. April 2009)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Funktioniert nicht mit Jede Grafikkarte,schon mal gehört?.



Ne noch nie gehört. Hast du Beweise dafür? Quellenangabe oder sowas? Würde mich mal interessieren. Oder ist die Grafikkarte die du meinst vielleicht noch eine alte mit ET6000 Chip die es schon mehr als 10 Jahre nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt? Dann könntest du recht haben. Jede halbwegs aktuelle Grafikkarte kann das.


----------



## Grushdak (25. April 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Schon mal was von "Vertikale Synchronisation" gehört die man deaktivieren kann?
> Desweiteren kann man 25fps bei Spielen nicht vergleichen mit 25 Bilder pro Sekunde beim Fernsehen. Das sind zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe.
> Macht euch mal ein bisschen schlau darüber, bevor ihr weiter Unwahrheiten verbreitet.



Was bitte hat VSynch mit der Hertzzahl des Monitors zu tun, von dem hauptsächlich die Obergrenze für fps abhängt?
Auch wenn ich VSynch abschalte verändert sich dessen Zahl nicht - allerdings schon etwas die fps Zahl ingame.

Hat die fps also doch nix mit dem Monitor zu tun?
Irgendwie stehe ich nun doch auf der Strecke ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Desweiteren ... 25 fps bleiben nunmal 25 fps - egal ob PC oder TV.
Da macht das Auge nun keinen Unterschied.

Das ab 16 fps alles für das Auge flüssig rüberkommt, beruht auf einem ärztlichen Ergebniss.
Alles drüber scheint nur noch angenehmer zu sein.

Man kann sich aber auch viel einbilden - nungut - ist ja auch eine Bildung.^^

*ps. Ich will 200 fps im Reallife, damit alles flüssig läuft.^^*

Schönes WE wünsch ich Euch


----------



## Dagonzo (25. April 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Was bitte hat VSynch mit der Hertzzahl des Monitors zu tun, von dem hauptsächlich die Obergrenze für fps abhängt?
> Auch wenn ich VSynch abschalte verändert sich dessen Zahl nicht - allerdings schon etwas die fps Zahl ingame.
> 
> Hat die fps also doch nix mit dem Monitor zu tun?
> ...


Wenn VSync eingeschaltet ist und dein Monitor 60Hz hat, dann kann deine Grafikkarte auch nur maximal 60 Bilder /s darstellen. Vorteil ist dass das Bild nicht verzerren kann. Wenn man es abschaltet dann werden soviel Bilder angezeigt wie von der Grafikkarte möglich ist. Wie schon geschrieben kann es aber zu Bildverzerrungen kommen insbesondere bei schnellen Bewegungen. Schafft die Karte 200 Bilder /s zu berechnen dann werden auch 200 Bilder /s angezeigt. 
Wenn deine Karte aber die 60 Bilder pro Sekunde eh nicht schafft ist es egal ob VSync an oder aus ist.
Soweit klar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (25. April 2009)

Ja, verstanden ... sehr ausführlich erklärt.

Dankeschön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SkyMarshal (25. April 2009)

Um mal das geflame zu beenden und eine wirkliche Lösung anzubieten, stell einfach im Catalyst Control Center (dem Einstellungsprogramm von ATI zum Treiber) unter "3d" alles auf NICHT anwendungsgesteuert. Also ALLE Haken ausmachen, so daß der ATI Treiber alles übernimmt. Jetzt kannst Du in aller Ruhe noch AA und Edge Detect und alle Features von Ati aktivieren. ImGame kannste dann auch alles wieder aufdrehen, ausser die letzte Schattenstufe. Die brauch wirklich einen i7 und Crossfire bei großen Monitoren. 
Im übrigen ist natürlich die native Auflösung des Monis mitentscheidend, für FPS. Bei einem 30 Zöller mit 2560x1900 sind die FPS grundsätzlich niedriger als auf einem 17er mit 1280x1024.


----------



## Ghettosoldier (25. April 2009)

Naja...Komisch, aber bei solchen guten fps-Raten würde ich nicht meckern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe eigentlich gutes I-Net aber bei mir läuft das Spiel immer nur so um die 25 fps und wenns schlecht läuft nur mit 7.

Mein Anbieter ist Bluwein (Schweiz). Meine anderen Familienmitglieder haben 15k I-Net und ich muss mich teilweise mit der Hälfte zufrieden geben.
(Habe W-Lan). Alles in allem ist meines auch sehr schwankend. Hab schon viele Perfomance-Tests gemacht und musste feststellen, dass ich immer wieder grosse ''Ausbrecher'' nach oben habe...Im Spiel kann es sein, dass ich 12k Latenz antreffe, was ich ehrlich gesagt zum kotzen finde. Das nenne ich Probleme, denn von solchen  Daten wie die des TE könnte ich nur träumen.
Tut mir leid, wenn das jetzt eigentlich vollkommen am TE-Thema vorbeiging und ich mein Problem geschildert habe, aber ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (25. April 2009)

Hab mich jetzt bis Seite 3 vorgekämpft, und würde mal fast behaupten das es an ATI liegt. Vielleicht mal Treiber updaten =)



Hängzzt schrieb:


> @ te
> 
> kauf dir ein neues system ...
> ansonsten, versuche mal vorher etwas nachzudenken und schau dir deine grafikeinstellungen von wow an, bevor du hier völlig unnötig rumheulst!
> ...




Welcher Wurm ist in dein Hirn geschlupft?


----------



## lordxanatos (25. April 2009)

vorab, ich war zu faul mir alles durchzulesen, wurde schon gesagt das es vllt sinn macht die ultra eisntellungen zu deaktivieren??
ich habe ein komplett anderes system, hatte vorher auch deutlich mehr, gurke mittlerweile in dalaran rum mit teilweise unter 10 fps, addons ändern da auch nichts dran, habe aber auch gewisse bedenken dass es wirklich an der graka liegt, ultra ausgemacht gehen die fps ein bisschen hoch aber auch nicht bis zum anschlag, in dalaran ruckelt es immer merklich, habe eine 8800 gts 512mb, sollte für wow locker ausreichen, auch auf high
aber vielleicht solltest du das ganze mal anders angehen, die geringe fps zahl könnte auch auf der speicher zurückzuführen sein, ich weis grad nicht genau ob hdd oder ram, aber natürlich gehen die fps auch in keller wenn die infos nicht schnell genug gelesen werden, also entweder ram zu klein das wow jetzt schlichtweg mehr braucht, was ich bezweifel, oder festplatte ausgelasteter, was durchaus sein könnte, woran das liegt, ka, vielleicht macht es auch durchaus sinn mal zu schaun ob mit wow noch iein prozess läuft/startet oder vorher schon lief der den pc stark auslastet, versuch mal nen viren-check durchzuführen und gleichzeitig wow zu spielen, die festplatte läuft auf hochtouren und die cpu+arbeitsspeicher laufen bei 30%(in meinem falle) und dalaran-fps liegt bei 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bedenken muss man natürlich auch das blizzard soetwas unbeabsichtigt schafft, da wow mit jedem patch grösser wird, das system aber gleich bleibt, die 800 mb vom patch können eine ganze menge ausmachen, auch wenn sich an der grafik ingame seit jahren nicht allzu viel verändert hat, die spieldateien werden kontinuierlich grösser

kleiner nachtrag, die leistung der internetverbingung hat absolut nichts mir der anzahl der fps zu tun, es kann zwar bei einer langsamen verbindung zu rucklern kommen, sodass mitspieler springen und so, aber die fps sind trotzdem die gleichen wie bei einer höheren geschwindigkeit


----------



## Kagomaru (25. April 2009)

zum Thema Wahrnehmung:
Der Mensch nimmt bewusst 24 Bilder pro Sekunde wahr, darüber hinaus wird alles unterbewusst verarbeitet. D.h. ab 24 Bildern sollte es flüssig aussehen, aber bei höheren Bildraten läuft der "Film" sozusagen im Zeitraffer ab; man könnte sagen, flüssiger als flüssig.
Von daher kann es sein, dass jmd, der 60 fps gewohnt ist, bei 50 meint es wäre nicht mehr ruckelfrei - gewohnheitssache. 
Des weiteren stellen Bildschirme pro Frame nur ein halbes Bild dar, die Rate muss also halbiert werden. 30 fps bedeuten also durchaus Ruckler.

So, genug kluggeschissen für heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (25. April 2009)

Kagomaru schrieb:


> Von daher kann es sein, dass jmd, der 60 fps gewohnt ist, bei 50 meint es wäre nicht mehr ruckelfrei - gewohnheitssache.
> Des weiteren stellen Bildschirme pro Frame nur ein halbes Bild dar, die Rate muss also halbiert werden. 30 fps bedeuten also durchaus Ruckler.


60-50 ist vielleicht ein bisschen zu wenig, aber zwischen 30 und 60 merkt man auf jedenfall einen Unterschied, wenn man eins davon gewohnt ist.
Da könnt ihr noch sooft sagen mehr als 18/24/whatever Bilder pro Sekunde nimmt man nicht wahr.

Achja, das mit den halben Bildern ist nur der Fall wenn das Signal interlaced ist, bei HD ist das nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und soweit ich informiert bin sind es bei 30 fps auch 60 Halbbilder pro Sekunde, die aber nicht als Ganz- sonder als Halbbilder übertragen werden.


----------



## lordxanatos (25. April 2009)

ich glaube dem threadersteller gehts nicht darum das er starke ruckler verspürt, natürlich ist das gewöhnungssache und er schreibt ja auch es sei augenkrebs für ihn, aber natürlich will man wissen woran das liegt und nicht tausendmal hören das es eigentlich ausreichen müsste


----------



## rocktboyy (25. April 2009)

VallovShatt schrieb:


> Ja aber das reicht doch völlig. Ich kenn nichtmal jemanden bei dem das höher ist. vor allem is es doch auch egal ob 30 oder hundert, solang dein Gehirn nur 18-24 Bilder aufnehmen kann dürftest du das nicht merken.  Gut, mein Schawger könnte das stören weil der irgendwie so ne Überfunktion hat und glaub 40 Bilder noch sehen kann.


ICh glaube diese "Überfunktion" hab ich auch ^^ als ich auf meinen alten laptop spielte habe ich so zu sagen lags gehört ich konnte weg gucken und ich wusste wann es lagt !! Ich spiele ohne ton !!


----------



## Sabrina1 (25. April 2009)

@



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Dagonzo
Naja beweise nicht Direct bei 3PC Systeme funktioniert es nur bei einen.
Pentium 4 System mit eine Ati X850XT AGP
Pentium D System mit einer Geforce 7300 PCI-E
Intel i7 System mit Ati 4870 PCI-E

Mit dem i7 System funktioniert die VSync methode.
Habe aber schon von einigen gehört das es nicht klappt.
Quelle hab ich nur die eigene und das Blizzard Forum,sry
Aber vielleicht hast du Recht und es klappt nur bei neuere Grafikkarten.

MFG Brina


----------



## Black Cat (26. April 2009)

*ich sag mal das die ganzen performance probleme nichts mit dem jeweiligem high-end system zu tun haben welche nach meinen erfahrungen die logischste antwort ist.


MINDESTANFORDERUNGEN

PC

    * Intel Pentium® 4 1.3 GHz / AMD Athlon&#8482; XP 1500+
    * 512 MB RAM (1 GB benötigt für Mac- und Windows® Vista-Nutzer)
    * ATI Radeon&#8482; 7200 oder besser

MAC

    * Mac® OS X 10.4.11 oder neuer
    * PowerPC G5 oder Intel-Prozessor
    * ATI Radeon&#8482; 9600 oder besser


entweder ist der netzwerkcode oder die modifizierte engine die wow benutzt recht schlecht, ich mein... die grafik von wow ist ja nicht grad sooo anspruchsvoll und zu den ganzen "rumgeheul" "hab grad mal max 30fps"... nun das ist doch wohl euer problem könntet auch euer system aufrüsten, diese option steht euch auch jederzeit frei zur verfügung!*



VallovShatt schrieb:


> Ja aber das reicht doch völlig. Ich kenn nichtmal jemanden bei dem das höher ist. vor allem is es doch auch egal ob 30 oder hundert, solang dein Gehirn nur 18-24 Bilder aufnehmen kann dürftest du das nicht merken.  Gut, mein Schawger könnte das stören weil der irgendwie so ne Überfunktion hat und glaub 40 Bilder noch sehen kann.


hast du schon mal "Need for Speed Underground 1" mit 30fps und mit 60 fps gespielt? da merkt man sehr wohl nein unterschied der ziemlich heftig ist!!!


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (26. April 2009)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,682350/W...Adventure/Test/

Steht auch in den Buffed intern News 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also man sieht schon performance Einbrüche, hätte nicht gedacht das der Ultra Modus so draufschlägt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicolanda (26. April 2009)

ihr hat alle probs mit euren fps... ich hab sogar ein grafikmakro mit dem ich noch mehr vegetation habe und siehe seite 5 mein post was noch hab trotzdem extrem flüssig. wie gesagt gescheite graka dann funzt das alles


----------



## MoVedder (26. April 2009)

mckayser schrieb:


> Bei einem halbwegs aktuellen Rechner sollte die Wow-engine das System eigentlich überhauptnicht auslasten, und mit "neu" ist hier vielleicht nen Rechner aus den letzten zwei Jahren gemeint. Also kann ich das Anliegen des TE schon verstehen, und es ist nicht KEIN Performanceproblem, nur weil manche Leute mit gml-Rechner mit 3fps rumlaufen.
> 
> Also bei mir hat der Haken bei "Eingabeverzögerung verringern" trotz anderslautenden Tooltips (Grafik-Settings in wow) mal einen Sprung von ca. 45 auf 160 fps gebracht. Also den Haken zu setzen in dem Fall.
> 
> Greetz, MC Kayser



Das hört sich imba an, aber genau passiert da eigentlich?!, kann das iregendwelche negativen Nachwirkungen bzw. Folgen mit sich führen?..
wenn nein dann würd ich das ja sofort machen^^

mfG


----------



## Santa_Chief (26. April 2009)

thethinker schrieb:


> Bitte kein Offtopic, das nervt, ich habe viel Geld für meinen Computer bezahlt kein Spiel ruckelt, und wenn ich auf niedrigsten Einstellungen spiele krieg ich Augenkrebs - auf höchsten ruckelt es bei 30 FPS. Also Verbesserungsvorschläge oder garnichts posten, *DANKE*
> 
> mfG




Oooh armer verwöhnter Bursche


----------



## MoVedder (26. April 2009)

Nicolanda schrieb:


> ihr hat alle probs mit euren fps... ich hab sogar ein grafikmakro mit dem ich noch mehr vegetation habe und siehe seite 5 mein post was noch hab trotzdem extrem flüssig. wie gesagt gescheite graka dann funzt das alles



Ok du hast einen großen Sch***, aber ich habe eine GTX 280 drin, und ich gehe einfach davon aus die würde für WOW reichen lol.
Ich spiele auch HDRO alles auf ULTRA und ich glaube das braucht ca. hm das 1000 Fache an Performance wie WOW, und dennoch hab ich da locker vom hocker 60-100 frames. 
UNd in WOW hab ich seit dem Update (auch Ultra und alle /console effects an, sprich groundeffectdensity, smallcull 0 etc. ) hmmm im Schnitt outworld 30?!!? inworld 60 ( ist halt max.), also nimms mir nicht übel, aber dein Grafikkarten GElaber nerft mich big time..

naja was solls ich wart auf nen Hotfix, oder jemand erklährt mir das mit de "Eingabe verzögerung" und Vsync bitte nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...mfG


----------



## Holyjudge (26. April 2009)

MoVedder schrieb:


> naja was solls ich wart auf nen Hotfix, oder jemand erklährt mir das mit de "Eingabe verzögerung" und Vsync bitte nochmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



WoW -> Grafik Einstellung und dort sind die beiden Optionen Häkchen weg machen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mich hat es von 60 auf 140 FPS gebracht in Dalaran von 20 auf 70


----------



## MoVedder (26. April 2009)

Ok cool danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, hat leider nur nicht gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


Gute Nacht!


----------



## MoVedder (26. April 2009)

/push 

Edit: Wenn ich den schatten ne Stfue zurück schalte bekomm ich 6 Frames oderso maximal dazu...was sagt uns das?,..es ist wohl dir Programmierung nun gut


mfG


----------



## Mirando (26. April 2009)

MxSyl3r schrieb:


> @cypress lesen ftw
> 
> spiel auf niedrigen einstellungen 60fps reichen dicke
> mehr braucht man absolut nich auch wenn mehr ausm system rauszuholen is
> ...



Weiß nit was ihr habt ... vielleichts liegs am ultra modus aber kann ich mir nit vorstellen , da ich mit 90 fps auf ultra spiel und ich hab nur 2gb arbeitspeicher 2x 1,86 GHz und ne geforce 9600 gt mit 1gb


----------



## Merlinia (26. April 2009)

Kein Grund dich zu beschweren, habe seit der Patch in Nordend zwischen 1 und 5 fps, versuch so mal irgendwas zu machen.


----------



## Gewa (26. April 2009)

habe in dalaran zwischen 20 und 30 frames und rest habe ich auf 60 gesperrt via v-sync

Mein system:
Asus Crosshair mit nen athlon x2 6000+
4Gb nvidia sli ram
ner 8800gts oc2 320 (um 10% overclocked)

ich muss sagen, alles was über 20 frames geht is optimal und ausreichend für das game!
Mfg


----------



## Klos1 (26. April 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Du hast keine 4Gigabyte sondern nur 3GB.
> Ein 32bit System kann 4GB adressieren wobei ca 750MB für den PCI-E drauf gehen, wenn die Grafikarte mehr hat hat dein System noch weniger.
> 
> mit 32Bit maximal 3,25GB
> bei Grakas 750MB gilt = 4GB-Graka Ram = dein tasächlicher System ram. Nur mit Vista kann man den überflüssigen Ram Softwaremäßig für auslagerungsdateien verwenden, aber dies muss auch eingerichtet werden und geht nicht automatisch.



Das ist leider völlig falsch. Eine Grafikkarte verwaltet ihren Speicher selbst. Er wird mitnichten vom System verwaltet. Erstmal richtig informieren, bevor man soetwas schreibt. Das System reserviert aber für die Karte den sogenannten "Memory-Mapped I/O-Speicher". Und diesen braucht das System in der Tat, um mit der Grafikkarte zu kommunizieren. Die Höhe des Speichers hat überhaupt nichts mit der Menge des Speichers der Grafikkarte zu tun, sondern mit den I/O-Registern der entsprechenden Komponente.

Dieser Register werden im Speicher abgebildet und für die Kommunikation benötigt. Du kannst mit der entsprechenden Programmiersprache direkt die Hardware ansprechen.

Das mal zur Info. Es ist also wie gesagt absoluter Nonsense, daß der Grafikkartenspeicher vom Ram abgezogen werden muss, sollte man nur 32bit haben.

Wieviel der Memory-Mapped I/O-Speicher im einzelnen ausmacht, kannst du im Gerätemanager unter Resourcen sehen. Das wird in Hexa angegeben.
Viel ist es nicht.

Zudem werden dann noch die einzelnen Controller adressiert und das Bios frisst auch was.

Der Hauptgrund, warum Windows 32bit nur 3,schlagmichtot Ram zur Verfügung stellt, ist die Tatsache, daß Microsoft hier aufgrund von Treiberproblemen künstlich reduziert hat. Deswegen fehlen bei 32bit schon mal ca. 750 MB. Die genaue Zahl habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf. Und von diesen 3,irgendetwas kannst du dann die Controller, den Memory-Mapped I/O-Speicher usw. abziehen. Was aber wie gesagt nicht sonderlich viel ausmacht.

So sieht es aus.


----------



## monthy (26. April 2009)

Habe ein fast das gleiche System. Bei mir das selbe. Mal schauen wie es mir nem neuen Grifiktreiber und Chipsatztreiber läuft.

Mfg


----------



## gebra (26. April 2009)

Ich hab gestern System neu aufgesetzt:

Intel i7 920
P6T Delux V2
6 GB DDR3 RAM
2TB Raid 0
GeForce GTX 285
Vista 64 bit

und damit laufts in Dalalran (natürlich bei alles in ultra eingestellt) mit 20-25 FPS

Bitte was für ein Sytsem braucht man um in Dalaran auf über 30 FPS zu kommen ?

Weiss wer wo da die Schwachstelle ist ? 

(bitte keine Tipps wie Einstellungen runterschrauben^^)


----------



## Klos1 (26. April 2009)

Ich seh an deinem System von den Komponenten her keine Schwachstelle. Das Ding ist absolut Highend, keine Frage. Vielleicht hat Blizzard einfach etwas geschlampt, als es darum ging, die entsprechende Unterstützung auch neuer Highend-Karten, wie deine z.b., zu implementieren.

Das ganze basiert jetzt natürlich auch nur auf wilden Vermutungen. Aber wie du ja auch schon sagtest: Was will man an deinen System denn noch verbessern.
Das ist Performance satt. 

Und frisch aufgesetzt hast du ja auch erst. Woran sollte es jetzt noch liegen, als an Blizzard selbst?

Die Tatsache, daß ältere Karten scheinbar mehr bringen, lässt halt einfach vermuten, was ich oben bereits gesagt habe.

Ich hab kürzlich mit einer 7800 GTX gespielt und es lief absolut flüssig. Immer! Und mit hohen Settings. Das Ding hat ja nichtmal halb soviel Power wie deine.


----------



## monthy (26. April 2009)

Das Problem im Moment sind die einbrüche bei den Frames.

Wenn man mit 60 Fps spielt , sich dreht und wo anders hin schaut und Frames auf 30 fallen, dann fällt das auf.

Das ist das was im Moment am meisten stört. Außerdem habe ich noch das Gefühl, dass WOW sehr viel mehr Speicher braucht als sonst, was aber wiederum auch an der Auslastung der Graka liegen kann.

Ach, mit neuen Treibern habe ich es noch nicht versucht. 

Mfg


----------



## Sabrina1 (26. April 2009)

Wer Grafik genießen möchte Spielt ein andere Spiel wie Püppchen-Manga-WOW.
Für einen denen das Spiel Prinzip wichtiger ist bleibt bei WOW und nimmt FPS-Einbrüche hin so wie 10Mio.andere Spieler.

MFG Brina


----------



## Unfassbar (26. April 2009)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Wer Grafik genießen möchte Spielt ein andere Spiel wie Püppchen-Manga-WOW.



Schonmal die Grafik hochgedreht? Sicherlich isses immernoch Comicgrafik aber darum gehts hier nicht. Die Details an sich stehen andern Spielen nix nach.
Als ich WoW das erste Mal mit meinem neuen System gespielt hab, da hab ich auch nicht schlecht gestaunt wie gut doch die Grafik ist.
Ich hab diese FPS Einbrüche auch aber manchmal läufts auch bei 50-60FPS wie sonst.
Denk da wird Schneesturm noch nachbesser in der nächsten Zeit.

Edith fragt: Sind schon 10 Mio LK Exemplare verkauft?


----------



## Sabrina1 (26. April 2009)

Die Meinungen gehen sehr weit auseinander, Fakt istlizzard hat wieder an der Grafik rum geschraubt wie schon beim Patch 3.0.
Und wieder haben viele Spieler Performance Probleme selbst mit neuesten PC-Systeme.
Das spiel ist kaputt man kann nicht Ewig auf eine 4 Jahre alte Grafik-Engine was drauf basteln.

Man kann auch nicht 10 mal eine Straße Neu Teeren,irgendwann muss man den Untergrund auch erneuern oder ?
Und wann oder wie man WOW mit anderen spielen vergleicht bleibt jeden selbst überlassen.

Man könnte jetzt Sagen in Dalaran stehen 50 Leute die berechnet werden müssen von der Grafik-Engine hinzu kommt sicher der Netzverkehr noch.Bei anderen Spielen bewegt sich jedes Blatt,Grashalm im Wind.Jeder Wassertropfen verändert die Farbe im Sonnenlicht und muß auch berechnet werden,weiteres Details könnte man noch Erwähnen würde aber den Rahmen sprengen.
Vieleicht kann man WOW auch wirklich nur mit ein anderen Online Spiel vergleichen wie HDRO oder so.

Wie dem auch sei ich bin der Überzeugung das für die meisten das Speilprizip wichtiger ist,wie alles andere.

MFG Sabrina


----------



## Cali75 (26. April 2009)

ich denke, du hast kein Problem mit den FPS sondern mit einer Komponente deines Rechners. Bei mir hatte das Board Schwierigkeiten die Daten der Grafikkarte zu verarbeiten - stellte sich als Herstellerfehler heraus. Ging soweit, dass der PC nach 10-15 min Ruckelndem Spielen ausging. 

Vllt. ist es sowas oder deine Speicherriegel sind defekt.


----------



## MoVedder (26. April 2009)

@ über mir LOL

@über über mir /totally signed

mfG


----------



## Grimey (26. April 2009)

jo komme derzeit auch nur auf 70-80 fps in dalaran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabrina1 (27. April 2009)

Grimey schrieb:


> jo komme derzeit auch nur auf 70-80 fps in dalaran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



reicht dir das denn nicht?


----------



## MoVedder (27. April 2009)

Er ist ein Freak, so sind sie halt lol...


----------



## Dalmus (27. April 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wenn VSync eingeschaltet ist und dein *Monitor 60Hz* hat, dann kann deine Grafikkarte auch nur maximal 60 Bilder /s darstellen. Vorteil ist dass das Bild nicht verzerren kann. Wenn man es abschaltet dann werden soviel Bilder angezeigt wie von der Grafikkarte möglich ist. Wie schon geschrieben kann es aber zu Bildverzerrungen kommen insbesondere bei schnellen Bewegungen. Schafft die Karte 200 Bilder /s zu berechnen *dann werden auch 200 Bilder /s angezeigt*.
> Wenn deine Karte aber die 60 Bilder pro Sekunde eh nicht schafft ist es egal ob VSync an oder aus ist.
> Soweit klar?
> 
> ...


Lange nicht mehr in diesen Thread geschaut...
Hier hab ich dann ein wenig gestutzt.
Da ma ich Dich dann direkt nochmal zitieren.


Dagonzo schrieb:


> Macht euch mal ein bisschen schlau darüber, bevor ihr weiter Unwahrheiten verbreitet.


----------



## Dagonzo (27. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Lange nicht mehr in diesen Thread geschaut...
> Hier hab ich dann ein wenig gestutzt.
> Da ma ich Dich dann direkt nochmal zitieren.


Dann zitiere aber auch richtig. 
*Wenn VSync eingeschaltet ist und dein Monitor 60Hz hat, dann kann deine Grafikkarte auch nur maximal 60 Bilder /s darstellen*

*Wenn man es abschaltet dann... Schafft die Karte 200 Bilder /s zu berechnendann werden auch 200 Bilder /s angezeigt*

Lesen ist nicht jedermans Sache bzw. Stärke, dass ist mir schon klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das zweite Zitat hat noch nicht mal was mit dem Thema zu tun. Manche wurschteln sie das einfach so hin wie sie es haben wollen... naja ohne Worte.


----------



## Dalmus (27. April 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Dann zitiere aber auch richtig.


Ich wüßte nicht wo ich etwas falsch zitiert hätte.
Habe ich bei dem Zitat wichtige Teile weggelassen?
Ich glaube nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Dagonzo schrieb:


> Lesen ist nicht jedermans Sache bzw. Stärke, dass ist mir schon klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm, ich kann keinen wesentlichen Unterschied zwischen dem erkennen was Du vorher geschrieben hast und dem was Du nun schreibst. 
Gibt natürlich 3 Möglichkeiten:
[ ] Lesen gehört tatsächlich nicht zu meinen Stärken.
[ ] Dich klar auszudrücken gehört nicht zu Deinen Stärken.
[ ] einer von uns beiden irrst sich gerade was technische Aspekte betrifft.

Edit aufgrund Deines Edits:


Dagonzo schrieb:


> Und das zweite Zitat hat noch nicht mal was mit dem Thema zu tun. Manche wurschteln sie das einfach so hin wie sie es haben wollen... naja ohne Worte.


Ohne haarspalterisch werden zu wollen, aber wenn das zweite Zitat in meinem letzten Post nichts mit diesem Thema zu tun hat, warum hast Du es dann in diesem Thread (also folglich zu diesem Thema) gepostet? Oo


----------



## Dagonzo (27. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> [x] einer von uns beiden irrst sich gerade was technische Aspekte betrifft.


Das würde ich mal vermuten. Alledings nicht meinerseits. Wie könnte man auf einen TFT-Monitor sonst einen vernünftigen Benchmark-Test machen, wenn nicht mehr als 60 Bilder in der Sekunde möglich wären?

Edit:


Dalmus schrieb:


> Ohne haarspalterisch werden zu wollen, aber wenn das zweite Zitat in meinem letzten Post nichts mit diesem Thema zu tun hat, warum hast Du es dann in diesem Thread (also folglich zu diesem Thema) gepostet? Oo


Ganz einfach. Hierbei handelt es sich um das Thema, das 25 Bilder bei Filmen absolut flüssig laufen, aber auf den PC bei schnellen Bewegungen noch ein merkliches ruckeln zu sehen ist. Dazu müsste man allerdings schon alles gelesen haben um das zu bemerken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem began es mit einem Absatz und dem Wort "Desweiteren..." wo eigenlich klar sein sollte, das es nichts mit dem vorigen Zitat zu tun hat. So langsam wird es mir echt zu dumm, für was man sich hier alles rechtfertigen muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (27. April 2009)

Leute, ihr dürft net von Dalaran ausgehen....

Kein Speicher schafft die Menge die dort rumhampelt auch nur halbwegs. Kein Speicher ist so schnell ungescriptete Ereignisse diesen Ausmasses auch nur annährend zu stemmen...

ungescriptete Ereignisse=Spieler 

----------------------------------------

Wenn 100 Mann in Goldhain angeln, bekommt ihr das selbe Problem. 

----------------------------------------

Dalaran ist nicht aussagekräftig und völlig normal. WoW hat schon die beste Engine von allen Mmmorpgs....zumindest die stabilste.


----------



## Dagonzo (27. April 2009)

@ Independent

Ja da hast du schon recht. Das war ja früher mit Shattrath auch so. Trotzdem mit jeden neuen Patch gibt es mehr Leute die Probleme mit der Performance haben, selbst auf niedrigen Einstellungen. 
Nehmen wir nur mal die Innis. Alleine da gibt es schon so viele die Probleme haben, wo man noch pre BC in 40er Innis nie was davon gehört hat. Nur warum das so ist, kann wahrscheinlich nicht mal Blizzard beantworten. Die schieben das immer auf irgendwelche Addons oder den Provider des Spielers. Nur sind das für mein Geschmack zu viele Leute mit solchen Problemen, das man die Schuld immer nur auf die User abwälzen kann.
Ich habe z.B. einen Arbeitskollegen der die Probleme auf seinen Server (Name weis ich jetzt nicht) nicht kennt. Nicht mal solche banalen Sachen wie eine Inni die nicht verfügbar wäre. Sowas hast du auf meinen Server Gilneas tagtäglich immer wieder aufs neue. 
Wenn auf den Servern zu viele Spieler sind, dann soll Blizzard eben keine neuen Spieler mehr dort zulassen, Punkt!


----------



## Dalmus (27. April 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Dalmus schrieb:
> 
> 
> > [X] einer von uns beiden irrst sich gerade was technische Aspekte betrifft.
> ...


Ich wüßte nicht was das eine mit dem anderen zu tun hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nunja, da ja für Dich die Möglichkeit, daß Du Dich einfach nur nicht klar genug ausgedrückt hast, anscheinend gänzlich wegfällt, möchte ich doch kurz darauf hinweisen, daß man sich möglichst präzise ausdrücken sollte, wenn es um technische Details geht.
Nochmal die Preisfrage: Wenn die GraKa 200 Bilder/Sekunde berechnen kann, dann werden mir von meinem 60Hz-Monitor, unter der Bedingung, daß ich vSync ausgeschaltet habe, auch 200 Bilder/Sekunde dargestellt?



Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Hierbei handelt es sich um das Thema, das 25 Bilder bei Filmen absolut flüssig laufen, aber auf den PC bei schnellen Bewegungen noch ein merkliches ruckeln zu sehen ist. Dazu müsste man allerdings schon alles gelesen haben um das zu bemerken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Möglicherweise ist Dir tatsächlich nicht bewußt, warum ich das Zitat aufgriff?
Du hast anderen geraten sich besser zu informieren, bevor sie hier Unwahrheiten verbreiten. In einem folgenden Post schien es mir allerdings, daß Du nicht sonderlich gut informiert bist und Dinge schriebst, die ich für die Unwahrheit hielt (und weiterhin halte). Somit schien es mir gerechtfertigt Dir Deinen eigenen Rat nochmal ans Herz zu legen... Nichts für ungut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoVedder (27. April 2009)

Frauen...


----------



## Dagonzo (27. April 2009)

Wie auch immer. Diese Person scheint aus Korinth zu stammen. 

Zum Ruckeln mit 25 Bildern bei Spielen und flüssig beim TV Stichwort: Motion Blur. Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen kann jeder selber ergoogln. Beim PC gibt es kein Motion Blur, also ruckeln die Bilder dort auch bei schnellen Bewegungen mit 25 Bilder/s

Klar werden 200 Bilder angezeigt (per Zahl) Wenn der Monitor das könnte, dann kann man VSync auch anlassen, bzw. die Funktion gleich entfernen. Sowas kleinkariertes sollte man eher auf Ignore setzen dann habe ich meine Ruhe.

Alle anderen scheinen es ja verstanden zu haben worum was es geht. Der Rest ist unwichtig und wird auch von mir nicht weiter kommentiert. Dafür ist der Thread nicht gedacht.


----------



## Dalmus (28. April 2009)

Da scheint ja jemand mit dem falschen Fuss aufgestanden zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Glück, daß ich das erst noch vor mir habe. 
Und da ich das mal langsam tun sollte, muß meine Antwort nun leider etwas kürzer ausfallen, als ich es gerne hätte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf verschiedene Aspekte gehe ich dann erst später ein, wenn ich anständig gefrühstückt habe und am Schreibtisch sitze. 
Nur eins vorweg:



Dagonzo schrieb:


> Zum Ruckeln mit 25 Bildern bei Spielen und flüssig beim TV Stichwort: Motion Blur. Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen kann jeder selber ergoogln. Beim PC gibt es kein Motion Blur, also ruckeln die Bilder dort auch bei schnellen Bewegungen mit 25 Bilder/s


Mal wieder schön verallgemeinert und dadurch unwahr.
Natürlich gibt es Motion Blur auch beim PC.

Edit: Oh, das hat diese Person ja noch weit vor dem Aufstehen geschrieben.
Nunja, wer weiß wann diese Preson ins Bett geht und wann sie wieder aufsteht.

Edit2:
Sodale, nun bin ich gestärkt, sitze am Schreibtisch und neben mir steht die 2. Tasse Kaffee des Tages. Nun kann ich mich wieder voll und ganz unserer Diskussion widmen.
Daß es Motion Blur auch durchaus beim PC gibt, habe ich ja bereits erwähnt, also komme ich zum 2. Punkt: fps und Hz.


Dagonzo schrieb:


> Klar werden 200 Bilder angezeigt (per Zahl) Wenn der Monitor das könnte, dann kann man VSync auch anlassen, bzw. die Funktion gleich entfernen.


Hier müssen wir nun differenzieren, denn für sich allein genommen ist auch das wieder so nicht richtig. Auch wenn man einen 200Hz-Monitor sein Eigen nennt, macht vSync durchaus Sinn.
Aber wir gingen ja davon aus, dass man so etwas nicht besitzt.

Ich hole dann mal ein wenig weiter aus und zitiere von Seite 5 ziemlich weit oben.



Dagonzo schrieb:


> Grushdak schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und an 200 *relle* fps glaube ich auch nicht.
> ...


Grushdak sprach von den fps in Zusammenhang mit der Hertzzahl des Monitors, woraufhin Du mit dem Argument kamst, dass man vSync auch deaktivieren kann.
Das, in Zusammenhang mit dem Zitat, auf dem unser Disput fußt, impliziert, dass Du der Meinung wärst, dass man *reelle* 200 fps erreichen kann, wenn die GraKa 200 fps liefert und man vSync ausschaltet.

Daß das völliger Schwachsinn ist, das brauchst Du mir nicht zu erzählen.
Aber dass Du das selbst nun schreibst, lässt imho logisch betrachtet wiederum nur 2 Möglichkeiten zu:
[ ] Du hast Dich unklar und verwirrend ausgedrückt
[ ] Du hast das ernst gemeint aber Deinen Fehler eingesehen

Im Moment würde ich bei der 2. Möglichkeit das Kreuz setzen. Das ganze drumherum in Deinem Post (mich nicht mehr direkt anzusprechen, sondern „diese Person“ zu schreiben, mich kleinkariert zu nennen, mich auf die Ignorliste packen zu wollen, Motion Blur anzusprechen um vom Thema abzulenken) macht auf mich einfach den Eindruck, dass Du das nun überspielen möchtest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Schlusswort meines Posts: Wenn Du meinst mich auf die Ignoreliste packen zu müssen, dann tu das einfach. Das interessiert mich nicht die Bohne. Stand m Sunzi nicht auch etwas zu Drohungen? Daß man nur mit Dingen drohen sollte, von denen man auch bereit ist sie wahr zu machen? In diesem Sinne: Hau rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

